# Brody's Eye Appt - Good and Bad ....



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok guys, I'm wiped out so hope I make sense.

Went to the appointment with the eye specialist this morning in Kansas City. He is one of the top experts in the field so I felt we were in very good hands. He did a thorough exam, multiple tests, and here it is.... there is good news and bad news.

Bad news .... Both of Brody's retinas are partially detached. Both his optic nerves are inflamed, the right worse than the left. His vision is severely affected (as we thought).

Good news .... Dr. thought this was temporary and treatable. It is not a progressive or incurable disease, such as PRA. Thank God!

Ok so how did this happen? And what caused it? They don't know. He pulled blood for a complete blood count and will see if there are any clues there. He also asked if Brody had been exposed to any TICKS. I thought no way! Then I remembered that a couple months ago, when we took him to the lake for the day, I pulled two ticks out of him that were embedded. One in his ear and one between his toes. 

There are 3 tick borne diseases, Lyme Disease, Ehrlichiosis, and Rocky Mountain Spotted fever. His blood was sent off to a special lab that will do titers and see if he has been exposed to any of these blood borne tick disease. Apparently they can cause this. If the titers are normal, then it could be an immune disorder where the body starts attacking itself for no reason. Worse case scenario would be a tumor in his brain, cancer, etc. 

Truth is... they might not be able to pinpoint exactly what caused it. But they can treat it symptomatically and go from there, depending on his response to the medication. So we go one step at a time.

He's on prednisone (steroid for inflammation), both orally and eye drops, and also doxycycline (antibiotic) in case this is infection related.

I have to take him back in a week to Kansas City for a recheck.

In the meantime, he is not supposed to go up and down stairs or play vigorously. NO jumping, etc. as that gives his retinas the best chance of lying back down and re-attaching. Thus regaining his vision!

So keep the prayers coming!! We aren't out of the woods yet. But I am encouraged. 

I will keep you posted as I know more. Keeping this wild boy calm will be hard, but we will do it. Anything to get him well. 

Thank you for your support and the hand holding. I appreciate you all so very very much. 

Much love,
Tracy


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

just had to post this quickly - Tracy you have no idea how happy I am for you.
I know hes not out of the woods yet but its starting to sound positive and like you have options


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

aww sorry to hear that hun, but at least its looking good and sounds treatable, your poor baby, give brody lots of cuddles and kisses from me ( gently of course!!)
i hope hes on the mend,
love aimee and pops xx


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm very glad to hear that this is a temporary situation! You must be very relieved. Hopefully the vet will be able to pinpoint exactly what caused it and you will be able to put this whole ordeal behind you. I will continue to keep you and Brody in my prayers


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

it sounds like you went to see an amazing specialist too - they really know what they're talking about from the sounds of it

do you know how long bloods will take?
how far is Kansas from you?

you must be exhausted so make sure you get some rest hun - thinking of you xxx


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

What a praise!!! Oh Tracy we will continue praying that you can keep Brody from being himself and oh so energetic!!! Any ideas on how you are going to do it? I would be so scared I'd attach him to my body with a baby sling  Thanks for the update. This was the post we've been waiting for today. Give that sweety pie some extra loving from New Mexico!! ((((HUGS)))) evie


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Whewww Oh Tracy that is great news, I hope, it sounds better then PRA as it is hopefully treatable. I will keep praying for you and Brody and for a positive outcome. Sounds like you will have lots of snuggle time with Brody. Thanks for the update. 
(((((HUGS))))) Kay & Zoey


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, that's wonderful news, I'm am crying as I read it. These pups on the forum become like your own dog. I will keep praying for Brody. It sounds like if all the stars line up correctly he will be OK. Sight and all. Stay strong Tracy {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} to you David and Brody.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im so glad to hear that its treatable...


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

me too - cant imagine how worrying the last few days must have been


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Awwww tracey hun im so glad there is a chance he will regain his sight my fingers are crossed kiss him for me xx


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm going to take that as a VERY good news - i'm glad that it wasn't declared definitively as PRA since there is no cure for it! not sure if this is similar in humans but a friend of mine had some troubles with this also, his retina just detached for no reason and he did have to get surgery to reattach it, but now he is fine! i'm hoping that once it's treated he will regain his vision and that it wont happen again.


----------



## mrsralph (Sep 19, 2009)

It sounds very promising. I hope it turns out to be an infection and clearing it up will clear up at least the worst of his eye problems. 

If you find you have trouble keeping Brody quiet this week ask about a sedative when you next see his specialist. I don't know that they can give him one since they might have a side-effects that would complicate his situation but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear you're going through this..but thank goodness it appears to be treatable.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i've been thinking about how Brody is all day and i'm hoping that he'll soon be back to normal.
how about giving him a little chamomile tea when he gets too boisterous?


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

What a relief to know you found the right doctor and have options.
They say early treatment can make a big difference in many things.
Thats great!!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Poor Brody.. I am glad that this is treatable and will be keeping him in my thoughts!! I am so sorry you have to go through this.. but thank goodness you have a great vet who knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

tracy im so relieved for you and brody xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I am so relieved that Brody has something that is treatable....when you said Rocky Mountain Fever, I thought back to your vacation. I wouldn't be surprised if it involves the tick. The little guy will have to take it easy with lots of lap time. We are sending positive thoughts from Colorado


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone. He's taking his meds like a trooper. 

The doctor, who was very business like and professional, at the end of our meeting patted Brody on the head and said, "I just have to say.... this is the NICEST Chihuahua I've ever dealt with!" What a compliment for our boy! 

My car is going to get a workout going back and forth to Kansas City for the next few weeks for his check ups! Its a 3 hour drive one way. Luckily my folks live up there so I have a place to stay, but I would drive any distance to get to this doctor. He's just fabulous and I feel like Brody is in the best possible hands.

Tracy


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Tracy ...Thanks for your message on FB...So glad at least you know what is going on now and like you said...taking one step at a time. Sending healing thoughts for our little man Brody and hopefully this will get better real soon,,,
Hugs..Darlene


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tracy, I just got on and had to check on your boy. I have goosebumps and tears in my eyes at the same time. I also, feel like this is a good outcome. I know he's not out of the woods but if it's fixable, thank god!!! Don't get me wrong, even a blind Brody would be luckier to have you guys than a full sight dog but for your sake and his, I'm thrilled. You are going to be exhausted but your dedication to him says it all to me. You're amazing and so is David. Wish I could hug you right now. I am in my heart, okay??? Keep us posted and snuggle him a lot. So his retinas actually could re-attach with the meds and not surgery? This is such positive news. Thank you for taking the time to update us and it doesn't surprise me that the Dr. felt that way about him. He seems like a pretty special boy!!! Love to all of you!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww that is so sweet, Brody is a sweet heart. You both need to get some much deserved rest and relaxation. You are lucky to have the specialist that near. Six hours is well worth the drive. Keep us post on any sign of change. I will keep the prayers and positive comming your way.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww am so glad there is hope for Brody's sight.
Keeping everything crossed for you both.
xxxx


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I bet you're thankful that this special eye clinic is so close to your house, the Dr sounds like a wonderful guy. I'm not suprised that Brody was such a good boy, he's pretty special and I know you have trained him to be a gentleman. Good Luck Tracy, I just feel that this is all going to work out for the best.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh Tracy I'm so happy it's not PRA and it's treatable. Brody is in excellent hands and has two of the best parents a chi could ever hope for. I know it's going to be hard keeping him calm, but I'm sure you'll find a way. 
I'm not sure if I missed it, but did you say when his test results will come back or do you have to wait until his recheck?
My thoughts and prayers are with our boy Brody. Please give him hugs and kisses for me. I really love that little goof ball!


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

I am so glad things turned out ok. I have been thinking of you guys all day. I will continue to pray for you guys


----------



## Yatak (May 11, 2009)

Hey Tracy! I am soooo happy to hear it is treatable. I kept on thinking about you and Brody and life the whole day today. He did not deserve to be blind, neither did you deserve to go through so much pain. There must be god or some power out there! 

Do whatever it takes to keep him calm and rested, even if he does not like it. I am sure you know it yourself.

Giving meds is so hard though. I have been giving it to mine twice a day (different stuff) for 3 weeks now, and they hate the whole process. You just have to do it anyway. They stop fighting so bad after a while and get used to it kinda. I am sure it will be up hill from here on!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Tracy, David and Brody,
We are so happy to hear that this problem is treatable, hopefully his retinas will reattach with the meds. I am sure it will be very hard to keep Brody calm!
You guys are so dedicated and your love shows in all you do. 
You are so lucky to have each other. We will be praying for Brody.....


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Hurray! I think this was a best case senario!  Something you can treat and nothing neuro related.  Big hugs for you guys!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

as is Brody. I hope everything 
works out ok for him and that he has nothing but positive
responses to the meds. I think the toughest part
is trying to keep him calm during his recovery. I would get
extra chewies to keep him mellow and hide a few of his 
balls and other toys for a while. God Bless him and you Tracy. 
Keep us up to date.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

It sounds hopeful. Keeping him quiet will be the toughest, but maybe one of the meds will make him drowsy. I understand that it could be tick related and that's why they are doing blood tests, but did they do any MRIs, CT scans to check anything else out or are they waiting to see blood results first, as that's the most likely cause? Did he say when you'll know if the retinas are healing? I am keeping your family and Brody in my thoughts and prayers. Brody is a trooper, hopefully he'll heal quickly and be back to his wild self soon.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Tracy.... Glad to hear the news that Brody can recover from this. Thank goodness there's hope. Hope all works out for the best. Keep us updated.

Lori


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Thank god there's hope for him, I've been so worried about the little guy. Did he mention if a bang on the head could have caused them to detach?? I only wonder because a friend of mine banged his head at work and then lost his sight in one eye, it turned out his retina had detached.

Let us know what the results of the tests reveal, ticks are nasty things.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh Tracy! Hope is renewed! I am so happy for the two of you.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

He is doing good this morning. Taking his medicine with no problems. Even the eyedrops. He just stands there and lets me put them in. What a good boy. 

His vision seems the same, but his pupils are NOT dilated this morning and look normal! I think that's a really good sign. Hopefully the steroids will keep the swelling and inflammation to a minimum and give his retinas time to heal and lay back down and reattach.

Still have no idea how this happened.... everything I've read points to trauma, poisons, fungal infections, distemper, etc. and he hasn't had anything like that. Maybe it was the tick? Guess we'll see what his titers show when they come back. In the meantime, we will just treat symptomatically and hopefully his vision will come back. Oh I hope so!!

Brodysmom


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Good boy, Brody. You keep taking your medicine, get some rest and heal up fast, okay? We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

awww tracey im sooo pleased for you and brody hes such a sweet boy so glad theres hope (((((((((hugs to you all)))))))))))


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww what a good boy Brody is. he knows you are trying to help him get better. Sounds like pretty positive news today, That's Great. (((((HUGS))))) Thanks for the update, Kay


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

tracy, i am so happy to hear that there is hope! Brody is such a special puppy and you're special parents to love him as much as you do!


----------



## Violet's Mom (Jun 29, 2009)

So glad Brody's appt went well and this is treatable. Brody is one lucky boy and sounds like such a sweetie being so good about his meds 

We'll keep the prayers coming in hopes that everything continues to go well and his vision does improve.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Tracy I'm so happy Brody is doing good. He is such a good boy. We are all so proud of him. Give him hugs, kisses, and a real good belly rub for me.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and Brody. I know how worried you are about him. We're glad to hear there this treatment for this to help Brody have a good quality of life. Bella and I send hugs to you and Brody.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Brody will be on my healing list and I will ask friends to send healing and positive thoughts to both of you.

Barbara x


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Tracy, I so happy to read that this is something treatable. Hopefully the cause is something simple as well. Brody is in my thoughts and prayers. He has always been one of my favorites on the forum!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Sorry I was late in replying, so glad he can have an op to correct it. Isn't it a worry, I am not sure if you know but I have a blind pup and have read loads on living with a blind dog so if you ever need advice dont hessitate to ask.
Please give him a big hug and kiss from me xxxxxx


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

So proud of you Brody Boy! Taking his eyedrops and medicine like a champion  
Tracy I am still just floored at what a close call this has been. Had you not been so in tune with your Brody this could have been missed and too late. WOW!! You get some rest and love, love, love on that sweet boy!!! My little family is continuing to keep you all lifted in our prayers. ((HUGS)) Evie


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Brody what a good boy. Take your meds for mommy, she loves you so much. Tracy this is uplifting news, I hope you can relax a little now..


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Tracy - this is good news - if he had the PRA there is nothing that could be done. But with this there is a great chance that it can be fixed.

In life we can cope with anything that can be fixed or has a good chance, though I know you still have a way to go before you know for sure. But I am thrilled the news is not as bleak as it may have been.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you to everyone for your kind words and support. It means the world to me.

Brody is doing well today. Running around, even though I'm trying to keep him calm. My girls are both home from college this weekend so he is getting lots of attention and love from them and their friends.  He has NO pain and I'm so grateful for that. 

The vet called early this morning with the results from his bloodwork. It all came back normal. Nothing at all was abnormal and he did a complete blood count and also tick titers. He said the tick titers were run twice and nothing at all showed up. So it's not from a tick. I'm glad that his bloodwork is solid. That is good news!

I am so hopeful that his medications will work and his retinas will re-attach. Keeping positive here. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhh im so happy his bloodwork came back good tracey thats a little weight lifted hope he gets a full recovery you know i have everything crossed for him and i say a prayer for him every night xxx


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Tracy I am thrilled that Brody is doing so well and his blood test came back okay. What a relief! 
I bet he is just loving the extra attention from the girls. It will do him some good to get a little extra loving. I can only imagine how you are trying to keep him calm.Lol. I bet it's a challenge. He is such a playful little boy. 
Thank you for the update. Enjoy your weekend with the girls. Hugs to you all!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Good news on the bloodwork. Hopefully this will mend itself and everything will get back to normal. He is such a sweet little guy and we want him to get better real quick!! Hugs
Darlene


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am glad the blood work came back neg. I wonder if he had some sort of injury? The other night Zoey and DH were playing and she had the zoomies and zoomied right into the wall, poor thing it scared the dickens out of me. Did the Dr say how else this could have happened? I am curious now. I thought for sure the tick titer would be positive. Still praying for a speedy recovery for Brody. (((((HUGS))))) Kay


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

HI Kay - It is a mystery. For the life of me, I can NOT think of any possible trauma he has had. He is completely supervised outside and he's with us all the time inside, so I don't know when it would have happened. 

The eye specialist Dr. said it could be any number of things. He was leaning toward an immune system malfunction if it wasn't tick related. I hope not, as immune system disorders are bad to deal with. His blood work came back normal on everything! So it's not an infection, etc. 

Here's a list of things that can cause retinal detachment in dogs:

* Tumors
* Fungal infections
* Severe trauma or injury
* Inflammation
* Genetic predisposition
* High blood pressure
* Problems with the immune system
* Viral Causes:- Distemper
* Rickettsia – Ehrlichia canis
* Protozoa – Leishmania, Toxoplasma

Anything that causes bleeding could result in detachment. Common causes include:
* Systemic hypertension or high blood pressure
* Thrombocytopenia (Ehrlichia canis or abnormal drop in blood platelet count)
* Excessive blood thickness (Hyperviscosity)
* Anemia (low red blood cell count)
* Injury or trauma

I just can't figure it out. Especially since his bloodwork is normal and he ACTS normal. Not like he's sick... same energy, eats and drinks good, potties normal. Nothing out of the ordinary. Maybe a genetic predisposition? Who knows. 

It is very frustrating.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Great news, try to get some rest Tracy....


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Tracy, Hopefully it is just a fluke thing and with the meds it will heal up and go away. I am glad he is improving and the blood work is normal. I think if it were his immune system/bleeding disorder the bloodwork would be off. I can see it is frustrating. Hang in there, we are all here for you. (((((HUGS))))) Kay


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Kay. I am trying to be optimistic. Cautiously optimistic. We'll know more at his next appointment with the specialist in Kansas City which is Thursday. 

You're right, I think if his immune system was out of whack it would show on the bloodwork. 

I have been drooling over your beautiful pictures of Zoey on the picture thread.  She is so gorgeous!!

Brodysmom


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Zoey does look like a little angel in her pics. 

I'm glad to hear Brody is doing well. I'll be keeping 
my fingers crossed till Thursday


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Brodysmom said:


> Thanks Kay. I am trying to be optimistic. Cautiously optimistic. We'll know more at his next appointment with the specialist in Kansas City which is Thursday.
> 
> You're right, I think if his immune system was out of whack it would show on the bloodwork.
> 
> ...


 Thank you, you have some awsome photos of Brody on there too. He is so handsome and his coat is still shiney as ever. I just love him. I have a couple of Zoey with her bully stick I plan on posting. 

I will be curious to see what they say on Thursday as well. You all will be in my thoughts and prayers all week. 


(((((HUGS))))) Kay


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Tracy,

I just saw all of this now. I'm rooting for you and Brody and sending good thoughts your way. I'm really glad it's treatable and I know first hand how scary the eye sight thing can be. It sounds like you're doing everything possible to ensure he has the best care! Keep us posted... I'll be checking back for updates.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

go brody!!! stop being a silly and get better for your mommy  goodluck at the specialist. paws crossed for nothing serious! see? bugs are nothing but nuisances!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this thread  I am so sorry you are going through so much with Brody. I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated-- especially with what the Dr in KC has to say.


----------



## pinkangel2527 (Oct 3, 2009)

i hope your little brody gets better soon - he is a gorgeous little thing x


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Aw I'm so glad that there's hope for a recovery. Hopefully he will get his vision back normal. I thought I heard once that hitting your head can cause your retinas to detach temporarily, maybe he had a fall or some rough play that caused it, and it will all heal up fine.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Brody is in my thoughts and prayers as always. i am hoping for a speedy recovery for that cute lil man!! I am so glad to hear of the improvements!  Thursday will take forever to come though!! Try to take it easy and just spend time cuddling and loving Brody. Take care hun *hugs*


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm so hoping the meds will help Brody. All my healing vibes heading your way. xoxo


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

so sorry to hear all that you're going through but on the up side at least you have more answers now! Our thoughts and prayers will be there for you and Brody for a full recovery soon xoxoxox


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Still keeping Brody and his mum in our thoughts 
Healing continuing to be sent.

x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you SO MUCH everyone. I am encouraged. This morning he seems like he has actually regained part of his vision. He is actually SEEING. It is awesome. We will know more on Thursday when we see the specialist in KC again but I am so hopeful that this won't be permanent and that he will get his sight back. 

Brodysmom


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

That's good news! Paige and I send you and Brody well wishes.


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

YIPPEE!!!! I can't imagine how excited you must be  Oh Brody Man please continue to do what mommy needs you to do. Betcha now that his vision is returning he is gonna want to play....play....play. We will continue to pray for you guys that your little man can remain calm until those retinas are attached. ((((HUGE HUGS)))) My family is gonna love this news  Evie


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Awwwww.....I just read all of this about Brody.  You're in my thoughts and prayers. Poor little guy. Sounds like you caught it in time and he can heal and be able to see.
I had the human equivalent of what Brody has. Both of my retinas detached, and I had to have several operations to regain my sight. Had I not had the operations, I would be totally blind now. It was a scary time for me! When the retinas detach, you notice weird things in your sight like thousands of tiny dots that block your view, or a shadowy curtain coming over your eye, or a line across your sight that looks like a tear or a lightning bolt! I had all 3! I'm assuming Brody may have had these visions in his eyesight too, which is why you can't see normally. 
Hope Brody regains his sight without an operation, as the operations are extremely painful....definately would be for a little chihuahua! But you caught it in time and it looks like he's on the road to recovery! Good luck to you and Brody, and I'm thinking of you two!


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm sending you lots of hugs and lots of luck that lil Brody will get better  xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Pookypeds said:


> Awwwww.....I just read all of this about Brody.  You're in my thoughts and prayers. Poor little guy. Sounds like you caught it in time and he can heal and be able to see.
> I had the human equivalent of what Brody has. Both of my retinas detached, and I had to have several operations to regain my sight. Had I not had the operations, I would be totally blind now. It was a scary time for me! When the retinas detach, you notice weird things in your sight like thousands of tiny dots that block your view, or a shadowy curtain coming over your eye, or a line across your sight that looks like a tear or a lightning bolt! I had all 3! I'm assuming Brody may have had these visions in his eyesight too, which is why you can't see normally.
> Hope Brody regains his sight without an operation, as the operations are extremely painful....definately would be for a little chihuahua! But you caught it in time and it looks like he's on the road to recovery! Good luck to you and Brody, and I'm thinking of you two!


Wow, thanks for telling me about your condition. Do you know what caused it? The causes for dog's eyes having detaching retinas are long and SCARY. I have researched it in dogs, but not in people. 

Brodysmom


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh Tracy, I've missed so much and am just catching up on what's been going on with sweet Brody. I'm so happy you've found a good specialist for him and I will be keeping your special little man lifted up in prayer! Hugs to you and Brody


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Brodysmom.......no the doctor didn't really know what caused mine, although before that I had operations for cataracts. They say a majority of time that they don't know the causes in humans either! Some say it's a weakness in the genetics; that a human is predisposed to have it happen if it's in their genes. I guess I was an unlucky one.:foxes15:

But I certainly hope little Brody is healing and doesn't have to be operated on! Good luck to you two!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone! We will know more on Thursday morning at our appointment. But tonight he went to the sliding glass door, looked out on the deck and saw a squirrel at the bird feeders and barked!! What an awesome sign that he is seeing again! I never thought I'd be so happy to hear him bark. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Yeah for Brody! It's a good sign!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Poor brody kisses and hugs from both of us xxx


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thats awesome news!! !!YaY!! for Brody!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Go, Brody!!!! You keep healing. My thoughts are with you. Good luck at the appt tomorrow.


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

Today is the day sweet Brody. We are anxiously awaiting news. You are still in our prayers little man  Love, Evie


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yay brody!!! barking at a squirell


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh yey for Brody.
looking forward to hearing how the eye doctors went Tracy x


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Any news yet on Brody? I have been thinking of you guys *hugs* Hope all is well


----------

